# Plants On Wood.



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

What plant types are good for attaching to submerged wood in the tank?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Java Fern and most any type of moss are all I know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Anubias, ferns and mosses. All slow growers so a lower light is recommended if only keeping these as they aren't able to compete with algae.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

yea, both of these guys mentioned good plants to attach to wood. I don't even tie my plants on, just find a crevice or crack in the wood and jam the plant in there and eventually mine always attach their roots to the wood.


----------



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

Great info! Thanks guys.


----------

